# Cat won't go outside - what do I do? :(



## lisaMford (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi there, I have 2 cats- One of them is about a year and a half and the other is about 9 months. Both of them were saved from the SPCA and the older one is fine - she loves going outside, she's super affectionate. The younger one, however, is really skittish. It took her about 4 months to even go near my flatmates and even now, if they move suddenly, she panics. She's hyperactive as anything but she refuses to leave the safety of the bedroom - even when the door is left wide open for her. The longest amount of time she's ventured out was 10minutes and it turns out she was simply hiding under a table outside my door. I think she would really benefit from being able to frolic in the outdoors with my other cat but she can't even handle being shut out of my room so I can play with my pet rats, which are only a few months old. How can I make her more comfortable with the outside world? I love my cats and really only want to do what's best for them. Both of them sleep inside with me but I wish the younger one would play outside for a bit... Isn't the fresh air meant to be good for her? Please help!


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

some cats just wont go outside 

i wouldnt stress her out she will do it in her own time if she wants to 

try giving her her food outside and encouraging her with healthy treats.

if shes very very skittish possibly put in a feilaway diffuser or getting pheremone spray in your home this will relax her a bit and then eventually you can then take on the task of getting her outside. just take it slow.

as for her being skittish with housemates make sure they have bits of food they can treat her with when she comes to them. this will help her trust them and associate good things with them


----------

